# If Bibby doesn't resign...He's an idiot



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I've been reading a lot of articles saying how Bibby is going to sign a 1 year deal then leave for more money. What is the man thinking, because to me it seems like his thought process is this "screw championships, its all about the benjamins". He plays better when surrounded by better players. With the Grizzles he sucked, he was a nobody on a team of nobodys. Then he gets traded to Sacremento where his career is rejuvinated and now he's going to turn his back on them. Where else is he going to go if he wants to win a championship, besides the Lakers who couldn't afford him anyway. Staying with the Kings is his best chance of winning it all. The Kings are far away the second, or best team in the league. After them and the Lakers there is a huge dropoff. If he doesn't re-up with the Kings hes going to regret it for the rest of his career.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He will sign. He is just postuirng for more money. He is in a great position and because he is the team leader and the only player that can hit a clutch shot. I don't know if he deserves the Max, but $11mil per year is kinda low for an average on a 7 year deal. He deserves more than that and I think he knows that.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think he is worth that much, what has he proven? That he can hit key shots but only if you get to the WCF? C'mon, before he got Sac town he wasn't regarded that high at all. Look who the Grizz traded for him. He has not even been to an all star game yet so why should he get all star money?

Maybe he is thinking that he needs to get payed now because there is no way they will get past the Lakers anyway as long as Shaq, Kobe and Phil are there.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> I don't think he is worth that much, what has he proven? That he can hit key shots but only if you get to the WCF? C'mon, before he got Sac town he wasn't regarded that high at all. Look who the Grizz traded for him. He has not even been to an all star game yet so why should he get all star money?
> 
> Maybe he is thinking that he needs to get payed now because there is no way they will get past the Lakers anyway as long as Shaq, Kobe and Phil are there.


Well...Bibby was a great player throughout all three series the Kings played. His PPG during the regular season was at 13.7, but during the playoffs that shot up to 20.3. During the WCF it climbed even further to 22.7.

As for Bibby before he came to Sacramento...he's only been in the league for 4 years, and the first three of those years were with the Memphis Grizzlies, where he put up good numbers but wasn't really noticed because he was on a lottery team. The reason he was traded for Jason Williams was that the Grizzlies had a problem drawing fans to watch their games and they thought Williams would help them do that. So they thought that giving up a better player was worth getting an exciting one.

Also, this was Bibby's first time in the playoffs ever. I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I completely agree with the title of this topic, but I also don't think it's Bibby that's the problem. More than likely, it's his agent, David Falk. Falk has done this with his clients all over the league, making threats, making demands, he really seems like a major ***.

I originally posted the story/column that Bibby and Falk turned down the $77 million offer. After most of you responded that you had never heard it, and especially after those of you in Sacto hadn't heard anyhting in the local media, I wrote to the author of the original rumor at hoopsworld and asked him, point blank, "how confident are you that this really happened? 50%? 70%? 100%?" He replied to me a few days later and said that he's about 80% sure that it went down the way he originally wrote and he had some good sources. In the end I think this is one of those Falk things and we just have to wait and see what comes out of it. Bibby may just be doing what he's told by Falk.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*looks like he might have signed*

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0815/1418630.html

Associated Press
SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- Mike Bibby, the point guard who became a star during the Sacramento Kings' run to the Western Conference finals, has agreed to a new contract with the Kings, The Associated Press reported Thursday.

Bibby, a restricted free agent, arrived in Sacramento last summer in a trade with the Grizzlies for Jason Williams. His signing was confirmed Thursday night by two basketball sources who spoke on condition of anonymity.

The length of Bibby's new contract wasn't immediately available. Bibby and his agent, David Falk, originally sought a lucrative long-term contract reportedly worth more than $100 million, but they might have agreed to a one-year deal that would make Bibby an unrestricted free agent next summer.

One source said the Kings will announce the signing at a news conference Friday in Las Vegas at The Palms casino, which is owned by the Maloof family. Brothers Joe and Gavin Maloof also own the Kings.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Hmmm...I want to feel good after reading that article, but that was maddeningly unspecific. :upset:


----------



## Joe (Aug 16, 2002)

Question. For the sake of argument, if he's just signing a one-year deal, why would the Maloofs have a press conference tomorrow. I just got to think, its got to be bigger news that that.


----------

